# anyone ever do this ?



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

today i saw a neat trick i never would have thought of doing myself . A guy working on a house im working on needed a 220 receptacle but there were none so he pulled the cover off the circuitbreaker box and connected a cord to the bus bars using jumper cable clamps one on each bar and one on the ground. obviously this isnt safe but it seemed to work.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

No indeed not! It's not a neat trick, but rather a dangerous hazard and should not be allowed to happen. This should not be praised, it should be discouraged.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Let me get this right, the guy by-passed every possible safety device to hook directly to the electricity coming in from the POCO, I think you posted in the wrong thread, the "What the worst electrical safety issue you have seen?" is a few threads down.

Grab his wallet and jewelry (watch, wedding ring, etc.) before the ambulance arrives, I'll split it with you.:whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Whats the problem here? The power company has overcurrent protection rated for 35,000 volts somewhere along the distribution system. So as long as said equipment is rated at 35,000 volts I don't see any hazzards.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

I would prefer to rely on good ole' common sense before I would rely on overcurrent protection somewhere on the distribution line. Blowing fuses in the distribution lines means that power's out for undetermined time until it's replaced. BTW you don't see an accidental cross phase between two legs when bulky cable clamps are used?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

idoelectric said:


> Blowing fuses in the distribution lines means that power's out for undetermined time until it's replaced.


I doubt anyone that blows the POCO's "breaker" using the above method is really going to be to concerned about the amount of time it's going to be out.



> BTW you don't see an accidental cross phase between two legs when bulky cable clamps are used?


No, the guy doing it sounds like a pro.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I doubt anyone that blows the POCO's "breaker" using the above method is really going to be to concerned about the amount of time it's going to be out.
> 
> No, the guy doing it sounds like a pro.


 
No offense, but a pro wouldn't do this. Sounds more like someone that's does not have any concern for personal safety. This is only my opinion and by no means am I trying to be disrespectful towards anyone.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

idoelectric said:


> No offense, but a pro wouldn't do this. Sounds more like someone that's does not have any concern for personal safety. This is only my opinion and by no means am I trying to be disrespectful towards anyone.


I was just joking around, I believe Magnettica was to.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

My bad. I'm new to some of these boards and I've read some of yours and mag's posts before and it didn't seem to make sense coming from you too. yall had me going there for awhile lol.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Confession time.... I use "clips" on the aerial triplex for temporary power when I'm doing a service upgrade. Shouldn't, but I do. I should really try to work in an inline fuse holder into my clips, at the least. 

Floor finishers are famous for using clips in the panel for their 230V floor sanders. I am not aware of any injuries or accidents related to this practice, but it's dangerous as can be. Ripe for something serious. 

Check out this powerful video, from an accident related to similar circumstances. Not for those with a weak stomach:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oyohKmeNpE


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

mdshunk,
I would never challenge your techniques of doing your work. I'm pretty confident that you would take me to school if I tried. When I do service changes, I use battery tools and if I need power I get it from a neighboring house, if I don't have that, my helpers drag my generator to me. But that's me, doesn't mean it's better and worse. The job still gets done either way. Everyone is different. Just trying to warn the original poster that that neat trick comes with consequences to be reckoned with. The video was tragic and a reminder not to take anything for granted.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Confession time.... I use "clips" on the aerial triplex for temporary power when I'm doing a service upgrade. Shouldn't, but I do. I should really try to work in an inline fuse holder into my clips, at the least.


You paying the POCO for that power. When I was young I used to do some real dangerous stuff, but after my father was nearly killed from high voltage (shocked, burned and 2 story fall) and watching a guy get killed from it on a job I changed my ways. At the very least put in the fuse holder (this should be you telling me this).




> Check out this powerful video, from an accident related to similar circumstances. Not for those with a weak stomach:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oyohKmeNpE


Holy sh*t, every person that wants to do a little DIY electric work should be made to watch this, I thought for sure he was a goner.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> You paying the POCO for that power?


Nope. Matter of fact, at least 75% of the time the lineman will ask me for my clips, and he'll install them himself if he's there to cut the drop, which causes me to believe that I'm not the only one using such a rig. I work under 5 different POCO's, and one in particular provides a temporary clip set just like mine as a courtesy to electricians. :laughing: Go figure.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm from New Orleans, LA and power is from Entergy. They must do things differently in PA. Down here they're strict about stealing power and meter tampering ($600.00 fine). That's why the lord made helpers and generators. Like I said, job still gets done.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

idoelectric said:


> I'm from New Orleans, LA and power is from Entergy. They must do things differently in PA. Down here they're strict about stealing power and meter tampering ($600.00 fine). That's why the lord made helpers and generators. Like I said, job still gets done.


I know, you're doing it right.

Everyone has a couple of things they do wrong, and I just confessed one of mine. 

Forgive me! :laughing: Now then, just don't ask me about my burial depths, and I won't have to confess the other.

Kinda strange though, considering every truck is equipped with either a genset or a very large inverter. No real good reason for clips.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

I hear ya! you're right, I'm guilty of one or two, myself. I'm definitely not perfect by far. I can only imagine that phone call one gets that the carpenter or floor guy blew up the panel and is in the hospital.

Just about everytime I finish a rough-in, My work gets tampered with from the other crafts. They half-a$$ things I come back to from them digging and rigging for power.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

The original poster talked about clipping direct to the busbars at the circuit breaker panel. So why are we talking about having to rely on the poco overcurrent protective devices when we haven't relied on the main protecting the panel busbars yet?


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

Your right macmikeman, I was only giving a possible accident as an example where both phases touch. I don't have much faith in those breakers for being idiot proof and not knowing aic rating, its possible for it to reach a further location.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Scary Movie. I thought I was amost there once. Since I had worked in maintanaince, my boss sent me to a rental property to replace some circuit breakers, light fixtures, and a few receptacles. He also sent some 'help' with me. One of the momo's wanted to help and I asked if he could tell colors? He said yes and I let him do a receptacle. I said "It's simple. blk. wire to brass, w. to silver, and neutral to green." He said "Got it."

My bad. I didn't check his work before I turned that circuit on. No excuse. THough being hassled and rushed, I knoiw I should have checked him.

Fried that breaker box when I turned that curcuit on! Blew the main, fried the new breaker. Hell of a mess. Half melted the box.

I went into that room, pulled the outlet. He had twisted all 3 wires together and put them under 1 screw. I couldn't fix that mess. Waayyy out of my league!:furious:


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Md.. that's scary. Anyways I'm a floor refinisher and I have to tie into the main box alot. I will NEVER use clips on the main feeds though. I carry a bunch of diffrent 30amp breakers and first i screw down my ground to the neurtral bar. Then i clip in my breaker to the box. Is am i taking the proper precautions?


----------

